# Frog ID!!!!!



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone know what this frog is and where i can get one?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

koi sylvaticus
1500 euro each
plus plane tickt to germany plus import paperwork


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

WOW! Nevermind


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

frogparty said:


> koi sylvaticus
> 1500 euro each
> plus plane tickt to germany plus import paperwork


why the hell are they so much? last i heard some people were workign on getting them in, but at that price i doubt they are gonna sell.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

according to the only person Ive talked to who has ever seen them for sale or knows a breeder thats how much they go for.
Why you ask? I have no clue, but its still better than 25,000 for a ball python morph in my opinion


----------

